# Questions for you experienced stickburners



## hdbrs (Jan 7, 2019)

Looking for a little help, opinions, complaints and overall advice from you guys and gals experienced with stickburners. I already know the names of most of the pits out there and am getting close to either buying or putting my order in and waiting 2 years to get one, lol. I'm basically wondering what some of you guys might have done differently with your purchases. First off I'm in pa so basically I got one choice, meadow creek, if I want something close so before I order something that might take years(shirley) or pay a pile for shipping(lsg, lang, jambo) I'd like to ask a few questions. All things considered I can make good grub on my wsm,  I'm happy with it and tastes dang good. That being said i feel i can get a truer bbq from wood and it's something I know I would enjoy spending time doing. 2 guys who have put their time in, know their smoker well, and can flat out cook, will a reverse flow or regular exhaust really make that much of difference in taste? Warming rack? I want a patio pit and 90 percent of my cooks will be at home and small so frankly I can keep things warm in the oven, at least my thoughts. Is that something I'll regret? Any of you gets get a warming rack and never really use it or didn't get one and just regret it terribly. Insulated firebox? Does that help tremendously in temp management in main chamber or just keep the firebox from getting super hot? I think stainless shelfs would make a big difference and I think that's worth the cost. Am I mistaking? Last thing on my mind is size. Like I said earlier 90 percent of my cooks will be smaller, 1 brisket or a few racks of ribs, a few chicken halfs with the occasional party. You pig cookers out there I'd like to maybe once a year do a butterflied 60-80 lb hog. What size pit will fit a smaller hog, no 120/160 pound big boys? Is it foolish to buy a pit big enough to utilize a few times a year and have a pit that's 70% empty the rest of the time. Idk, I know the costs, and headaches of driving 14-15 hrs south and back or paying shipping or waiting 2 yrs. I just want to do things as right as possible the first time in Hope's that this is the only time. Thanks, ben


----------



## smokenharley (Jan 7, 2019)

hdbrs said:


> Looking for a little help, opinions, complaints and overall advice from you guys and gals experienced with stickburners. I already know the names of most of the pits out there and am getting close to either buying or putting my order in and waiting 2 years to get one, lol. I'm basically wondering what some of you guys might have done differently with your purchases. First off I'm in pa so basically I got one choice, meadow creek, if I want something close so before I order something that might take years(shirley) or pay a pile for shipping(lsg, lang, jambo) I'd like to ask a few questions. All things considered I can make good grub on my wsm,  I'm happy with it and tastes dang good. That being said i feel i can get a truer bbq from wood and it's something I know I would enjoy spending time doing. 2 guys who have put their time in, know their smoker well, and can flat out cook, will a reverse flow or regular exhaust really make that much of difference in taste? Warming rack? I want a patio pit and 90 percent of my cooks will be at home and small so frankly I can keep things warm in the oven, at least my thoughts. Is that something I'll regret? Any of you gets get a warming rack and never really use it or didn't get one and just regret it terribly. Insulated firebox? Does that help tremendously in temp management in main chamber or just keep the firebox from getting super hot? I think stainless shelfs would make a big difference and I think that's worth the cost. Am I mistaking? Last thing on my mind is size. Like I said earlier 90 percent of my cooks will be smaller, 1 brisket or a few racks of ribs, a few chicken halfs with the occasional party. You pig cookers out there I'd like to maybe once a year do a butterflied 60-80 lb hog. What size pit will fit a smaller hog, no 120/160 pound big boys? Is it foolish to buy a pit big enough to utilize a few times a year and have a pit that's 70% empty the rest of the time. Idk, I know the costs, and headaches of driving 14-15 hrs south and back or paying shipping or waiting 2 yrs. I just want to do things as right as possible the first time in Hope's that this is the only time. Thanks, ben



HDBRS, you surely have a lot of questions that probably cannot be answered by my reply. I will go to the Meadow Creek solution. Their product is extraordinary. The quality and warranty is something that is hard to find today. An acquaintance of mine had a large full pig smoker for 5 or 6 years and it had a leak in the bottom. They repaired it at no charge. As to your questions for a stick smoker; many of their smokers can be stick or charcoal. If you are looking at Meadow Creek you probably looked at Yoder. Both are winners in my opinion but be prepared to shell out a few paychecks.


----------



## hdbrs (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh I fully understand the paycheck equation but hey I work hard for my money and dont purchase things I can't pay for at once. I'm just afraid the 120p from mc is too large and the 70p maybe too small. That's why I'm curious if reverse flow is noticeably better than a straight flow smoker. I could throw yoders into my conversation. I really like lonestargrillz also. And I truly feel an oklahoma joe would make great bbq in the right hands. I'm hoping I got alot of years cooking left and I would outlast an okj cooker which is why I'm looking at better quality names in hoping they last another 30 years


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 7, 2019)

HDBRS,
I’ve got the 24x48 LoneStarz and really like it. It it heavy, well built and holds temperature very well. I don’t have a warming box or reverse flow so I can’t comment on those options. I like the option of the top grill/griddle on the firebox and use it often. My model has two doors and I like that but one door would make it more useful if trying a small pig. Another feature that LoneStarz has is the option of putting several inches of water in the bottom of the cook chamber. This adds heated mass to the unit as well is moisture. I do this on long smokes and feel it helps hold temperatures. 

I’m happy I bought a quality offset. It is a pleasure to use. I had a lower quality offset before... Never again. 

Have fun shopping!
Dave


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 8, 2019)

My thoughts are something about the size of a Lang 48 would be a good size for you.
If your looking for a lifetime smoker go with something with heavy metal. It will make smoking  more enjoyable. 
As far as warmers on the Langs...they don't really have that much room until you hit the Lang60

Meadow Creek makes a nice smoker, but they are a little more expensive.
I feel there is a reason most manufacturers make reverse flow smokers. 
An insulated smoker would be nice to have, but not necessary. I live in Pa and smoke year round on a Lang 84D.
I would start watching marketplace,Craigslist because sometimes you can find good buys.

Good Luck


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 8, 2019)

I have a custom made 1,000 pound smoker that I have had for many years. Ole Big Bertha has never let me down. Only problem is ya just cant throw on small amounts to smoke. Just not worth it so I did my research for a stick burner that I could use for feeding 2 or 3 people and not an Army. I decided on the 36" Bayou Classic. Smoked on it twice now. Zero complaints so far and the way the meat turned out, I don't foresee any. $950.00 on the website. I picked mine up at their Mississippi factory for $500.00 bucks.


----------



## offset1945 (Jan 8, 2019)

hdbrs said:


> I'm basically wondering what some of you guys might have done differently with your purchases.
> 
> First off I'm in pa so basically I got one choice, meadow creek, if I want something close so before I order something that might take years(shirley) or pay a pile for shipping(lsg, lang, jambo)
> I'd like to ask a few questions.
> ...



The best advice I can offer you:
a.) Buy a smoker made of all Steel Pipe and all Steel Plate

Rolled steel is 'ok' if it matches standard steel pipe sizing/thickness, chances are with rolled steel the thickness will be very poor.
Example: Meadow Creek chamber wall thickness 0.18", I will bet that is rolled steel.
Looking at Meadow Creek for the same money you can buy a pit that weighs twice as much for the same $.

b.) Don't buy too small ... My chamber is 20x36 ... I really should have gone 48" ... was only a few hundred more.
Seems to me that 20x48 or 24x48 is a perfect size.
As others are noting a Lang 48 Patio .... awesome and does, in fact, weigh twice as much as a Meadow Creek.

Following the above, you can change/fix/alter/add anything you want later ... its just all heavy steel ... cut /grind/weld to your desire.


----------

